# Ongelma 2.6.3mm4 kernelin kanssa.

## ohcysp

Poro!

Käänsin 2.6.3mm4 kernelin ja nyt saan herjan "insmod: QM_MODULES: function not implemented" kun koitan ladata moduleita. Lueskelin tätä forumia ja joku käski hakea uuden modutils:in. Mikä versio toimii tuon kernelin kanssa ja mistä sen löytää? (ei toimi webbi tossa gentoo koneessa joten täytyy polttaa se cd:lle toisella koneella)

Toinen outo juttu on se, että /boot hakemistossa ei ole mitään ennenkuin sen mounttaa. fstab:ssa on kyllä maininta  mounttauksesta. 

kernelin se osaa kyllä ladata sieltä. 

Niin, ja tämä kernel on haettu kernel.org sivuilta. Ei ole käytetty emergeä.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Oliko edellinen kernelisi kenties 2.4 sarjaa?

Voi olla että sulla on vielä käytössä modutils, vaikka 2.6 tarvitsee module-init-toolsin.(Kyseessä on vain modutilsin uusi versio, joten sen voi ladata täältä)

Miltäs se sun fstab näyttää? Gentoo ei nimittäin automaattisesti mountaa /boot:ia, ettei kernelille kävisi mitään.(mielestäni ihan järkevää, enkä näe mitään syytä muuttaa sitä) Tämä on toteutettu noauto asetuksella. Esim. tältä /boot  näyttää mun fstab:ssa:

```
/dev/hde1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 1

```

Jos vättämättä haluaa mountata /boot:n käynnistettäessä niin poistaa vain noauto:n.

----------

## hanta

 *ohcysp wrote:*   

> Niin, ja tämä kernel on haettu kernel.org sivuilta. Ei ole käytetty emergeä.

 

se selittääkin koko homman  :Smile: 

portage olisi päivättänyt koneeseen module-init-toolsin automaattisesti 2.6. sarjalaista haettaessa. oliko sinulla joku tietty syy hakea sorsat portagen ohi?

----------

## ohcysp

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> Jos vättämättä haluaa mountata /boot:n käynnistettäessä niin poistaa vain noauto:n.

  Juu tuohan sen aiheuttaa.. Tässä Slackissä tuo mounttaa sen automaattisesti. Taidan antaa olla noin. täytyy vain muistaa tuo mounttaus jos alkaa kääntämään.

 *hanta wrote:*   

>  *ohcysp wrote:*   Niin, ja tämä kernel on haettu kernel.org sivuilta. Ei ole käytetty emergeä. 
> 
> se selittääkin koko homman 
> 
> portage olisi päivättänyt koneeseen module-init-toolsin automaattisesti 2.6. sarjalaista haettaessa. oliko sinulla joku tietty syy hakea sorsat portagen ohi?

 Aluksi hainkin sorsat emergellä, mutta kämmäsin koneen sekaisin. Kun ei tuo webbiyhteys enää toiminut niin päättelin helpoinmaksi hakea paketit itse toisella koneella.

Haen tuon uuden module-init-toolsin niin eiköhän tuo ala toimaan Kiitos!

----------

